# Baby crying when feeding



## Snowycat (Mar 9, 2005)

My baby takes her feed, but when ~I come to wind her she constantly cries as soon as the bottle is removed, she goes completley stiff and I am unable to lean her forward to get her wind up, she vomits straight away - whilst she is stiff before I have a chance to rub her back etc. to help her.  

When I give her back the bottle, she takes it and finishes her feed, then the same thing happens again.  I am told by my helath visitor that my baby is crying because the bottle is removed and she hasn't yet learned that I will be giving it her back.  She is almost six weeks old.

I have lost all confidence with feeding her in public because she is so bad.  To me it doesn't seem as though it's the bottle being taken away from her, because I would of thought after a good feed, she should be satisfied and not cry for the bottle??  She doesn't seem hungry afterwards, so shes not crying for more food.

I have thought of changing formular

Please help, I am visiting family and friends next week and would like to be able to feed her without her becoming so distressed, it should be an enjoyable time for her.

Thanks
S
x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Do you think its a more 'wind' problem..the stiffness would suggest that.

It maybe that you need to change your bottle..what are you using at the mo?

jxx


----------



## Snowycat (Mar 9, 2005)

That is what i suggested but the midwife didn't think so, although she was only going off what i described to her.  When you say change the bottle - do you mean the actual bottle or formular ?  I know, I'm an   !!!!

I'm using Avent bottles with the reduced colic teats, and Aptamil formular advised by the midwife.  The bottles are new.  I have just been and bought SMA formular, just to try it, I do anything that halps my baby.

I'm using infacol before each feed but not found a difference.  I started using the colic drops, but 2 days after using them she came down with sickness and the runs !  It was probaly only a coincidence but I'm scared of putting thm back into her feeds incase it happens again, she was quite poorly and lost weight that week.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

It maybe worth you looking at the bottles..dont go over board..only buy one and see if that helps.

I used NUK but many mums have found the Dr Browns (B-Free) to be really good.

Jxx


----------

